# Kiwi Honey



## deejaycee (Apr 30, 2008)

kiwi as in kiwifruit?

Kiwifruit flowers don't produce nectar - in fact we feed syrup to our hives every two days when they're pollinating kiwis just to keep them going and working on the crop instead of jumping the fence to forage elsewhere. 

_from a kiwi beekeeper pollinating kiwis in kiwiland (New Zealand)_


----------



## dback (Jan 8, 2012)

Obviously I'm not the one to ask.....I've never been around them in my life. I would have sworn that I talked to a Cal. beek that told me he made some honey on Kiwi. Maybe he had a nice filaree bloom going at the same time.

How many acres are you doing at a time deejaycee?


----------



## deejaycee (Apr 30, 2008)

acres I couldn't tell you... we work in hectares.  but without my maps, which are at home, I couldn't tell you hectares either. 

We've got 11 pallets with one grower and four with another, so 60 hives this season. Probably adding another four pallets next season between them. 

.....but then we've just got a local outbreak of PSA here very close to my growers.... so could be nothing much left to pollinate by next season.


----------

